# Medical release for Reserve



## Ace75 (15 Mar 2021)

I have 27 year in the Reserve and I will be in the process of a medical release. I am not of forced retirement age.  The injury is attributed to military service and receiving benefits from VA.
What benefits do I qualify for because of a Medical release. What happens to my military pension?  I am not a pro at this and not sure where ti get the proper information.

Thank you.


----------



## kratz (15 Mar 2021)

If your 3(b) release is due to injury while employed on class B or C service, your medical benefits will be the same as RegF, even if you are currently class A. Your Nurse CM should have a checklist that will assist in guiding you through part of the release. Become accustomed to always needing to emphasis your injury is due to active service. Some providers tend to tune out when they hear reserve service.

Pension questions should be asked at the Pension Centre. There are too many variables to answer online. A medical release due to active service does present different answers than 27 years of class A service.


----------

